# Got to test out the new 31's.



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Went on a ride last night with some buddies at Tower Trax to test out the new 31's. Just got rid out my 29.5 to get these. And I must say these are awsome. The ride is no where near the 29.5 outlaws I had. So much smoother and I pulled just as hard. Got to see a almost brandnew 2010 brute roll over in 4ft deep mud, killed the motor of course and a rzr roll over in that same hole not but 30 min. Later. Needless to say it was a pretty good ride even though I smoked my belt 30 minutes in due to still having stock springs and going through some thick stuff. Managed to make it the rest of the night with no problems. Best part about it all was I beat a can-nam outlander 800 by one bike length despite having the stock springs. Here's the aftermath the next morning. Lol. BTW they rub just a tad with no lift on the bike  hahahah. Wish I had taken more pictures but decided to leave the phone in the truck for some reason.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh one last question. Will a almond primary and red secondary turn these good in the mud? Not to worried about top end just looking for the low end power.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup almond pri/red sec is just fine.... I've been running that combo for quite some time, I've deviated to try out other things (like my red/red right now lol) ...but I always find myself going back to the almond/red.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh okay. Thanks. I still have that secondary you sold me just never got a primary to go with it. I'm assuming thats why I smoked my belt last night.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup, running almond/red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have gear reduction and almond/red and it's perfect! Bogs a little in the nasty still but won't skip the belt


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jrpro do you have any issues with axels with the 2 in and the springs turning 31's? I run my bike for what its worth and knock on wood nothing serious but a torn boot.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm curious abt the 31's also. I'm running maroon primary and almond secondary with 30's now. I'm wantin to go up to 31 outlaws, I've never ran outlaws before and I know thumb control plays a part in it but do I need to consider an axle upgrade soon with the 31's. I do have a red and lime green secondary's. Any opinions would be awesome


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Matt, u know theres a high pressure hose in the parking lot for a reason.... Lol btw cant wait till we get them springs in, curious to see how u turn em.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> I have gear reduction and almond/red and it's perfect! Bogs a little in the nasty still but won't skip the belt


Pretty much same story here, GR and currently red/red springs and I have no probs with my belt slipping at all (last night was the first ride on red/red...been on almond/red) TexasDAD and myself got off in some really sticky stuff several times last night and even in reverse I never had probs....and he can vouch for me lol.



southernbrute750 said:


> Jrpro do you have any issues with axels with the 2 in and the springs turning 31's? I run my bike for what its worth and knock on wood nothing serious but a torn boot.


I have Gorilla axles under my lift (I know they are considered over-rated by some people) but heres the deal...my 4" uses all stock length a-arms and axles, the shock mounts are just relocated to give more lift, plus I have HL springs and you should see my axle angles...way beyond what you'd get from a 2" + springs, I know stock axles wouldn't work for me...but the Gorillas are holdin up just fine and I have had this setup for close to a year....and I don't cut mine any slack either, I just make sure to check on the boots after long fast rides just to make sure the cv's didn't get hot and tear one. Maybe I've just been lucky, but if you get some decent axles I don't think you'll have any probs at all.



Eastexasmudder said:


> I'm curious abt the 31's also. I'm running maroon primary and almond secondary with 30's now. I'm wantin to go up to 31 outlaws, I've never ran outlaws before and I know thumb control plays a part in it but do I need to consider an axle upgrade soon with the 31's. I do have a red and lime green secondary's. Any opinions would be awesome


 I love my 31s...before them I had 28" Mudlite XLs, 28" EDL Vamps, 27" Laws, 28" Laws, and then 29.5" Laws. The 31s are definitely my favorite tire so far for how well they ride for being such an aggressive tire and also how good they work. You'll definitely want to go with the red secondary on these tires, and probably just stick with the maroon primary...deadman inc runs that setup in his brute and has no prob with it, he had an almond primary before but it had rediculous stall on his brute for some wierd reason. Axle upgrades would be good, but not 100% necessary at first as long as you use a little sense when you ride.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Same here, can't speak for stock axles, but my SuperATV rhino axles are holding up awesome. Better than expected. I really beat on it the other day and no problems...

I would say without gear reduction almond/red would feel sluggish, especially in the mud (or nasty mud for that matter), you could try a yellow secondary, almond primary, I ran that before and after GR and it was awesome.

Thumb control is key, but running 31's on stock axles, just carry a spare or get some rhino's at least in the rear! They are rather inexpensive compared to the axles out there. And also I've spent more than just the price of one axle in food/ice/drinks/tickets/gas/diesel before, so to me it was a no brainer getting axles than losing a ride!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah if I ever were to break a axel I would be going with rhinos for sure. I've herd nothing but good things with them. Even with my 29.5 I never held back and broke a stock axel so I'm just gonna run these stocks untill they do break I guess lol.


----------

